#  Erste Hilfe >   Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung >

## lucy230279

bin ja nun betrieblicher ersthelfer in einer bank mitten in der innenstadt und deshalb etwas öfter mit erste-hilfe-maßnahmen konfrontiert. gottseidank gabs bisher nur epileptische anfälle, ohnmachten, leichte verletzungen und kreislaufzusammenbrüche  
damit kann ich relativ gut umgehn.. 
was mich mal interessiert: 
laut meinem kenntnisstand werden nach 15 herzdruckmassagen 2 beatmungen durchgeführt.. hab aber auch schon von 5 druckmassagen und einer beatmung gehört.. 
was ist denn da der aktuelle stand? 
wie gesagt, mir wurde beigebracht 15 / 2

----------


## Küchenhexe

Aktuell ist das 30/2-Schema (seit 2005). Erst 30 Herzdruckmassagen, dann 2 Beatmungen (früher hat man mit dem Beatmen angefangen).

----------


## lucy230279

:embarrassed_cut: 
mmhhh.. 2006 hab ich das letzte mal meinen erste-hilfe-kurs gemacht beim drk..da hieß es noch 15/2, mal sehn vielleicht gibt es dieses jahr bei der auffrischung was neues.. :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------


## Teetante

> bin ja nun betrieblicher ersthelfer in einer bank mitten in der innenstadt und deshalb etwas öfter mit erste-hilfe-maßnahmen konfrontiert. gottseidank gabs bisher nur epileptische anfälle, ohnmachten, leichte verletzungen und kreislaufzusammenbrüche  
> damit kann ich relativ gut umgehn..

 Zu Deiner Frage: Ich kenne alle 3 Varianten, habe bisher noch keine anwenden müssen. Was zur Zeit aktuell ist, keine Ahnung, 2006 hieß es auch bei mir noch die 15/2-Regel. 
Was anderes: Was tust Du denn in o.g. Fällen?  
(gerne auch in neuem Thema, ich las es halt gerade hier) 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Sunflowers

Guten Morgen, 
ich habe gegoogelt und fand sowohl bei Wikipedia als auch hier http://www.drk.de/frameset.htm?http:...rbelebung.html , dass man 30/2 Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung machen sollte.
Stell  ich mir sehr anstrengend vor 30 Mal die Herdruckmassage durchzuführen und 2 Mal die Mund zu Mundbeatmung, wenn man selbst kaum noch kann. Macht man wohl besser zu zweit, oder?

----------


## Teetante

> Stell  ich mir sehr anstrengend vor 30 Mal die Herdruckmassage durchzuführen und 2 Mal die Mund zu Mundbeatmung, wenn man selbst kaum noch kann. Macht man wohl besser zu zweit, oder?

 Ist auch anstrengend, wie jeder, der schon mal einen Kurs in erster Hilfe besucht hat und die Puppe zum Leben erwecken wollte, sicher festgestellt hat.  
Früher wurde gesagt, immer wenn möglich, zu zweit reanimieren, aber heutzutage wird auch oft gesagt, lieber alleine als gar nichts tun.  
Ich gehe demnächst wieder zum Kurs, mal schauen, was sie da sagen. Kann ich ja nun hier berichten. 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Sunflowers

Na ja, ich werde es nie ausüben, denn ich kann niemandem helfen, außer ich leite eine andere Person an. Bin ja selbst auf die Hilfe anderer angewiesen....

----------


## Patientenschubser

Sodele jetztle, eigentlich wollte ichmit dem Thema noch ein bisschen warten, da ich mir überlegt habe wie ich das Anfange.
Da ich euch gerne das Thema etwas näher bringen möchte! 
Die neueste Methopde ist *30/ 2*, wie schon geschrieben 30x Herzdruckmassage und 2x beatmen -> ja es ist anstrengend, deswegen wechslen wir im 2 Minutenrhythmus ab.  _ Für Laien hat das Bundesärzteblatt in einer Ausgabe vom März oder Februar diesen Jahres sogar noch einen anderen Vorschlag gehabt.
Darin wird beschrieben das Laien auch NUR eine Herzdruckmassage bis zu 10min durchführen können.
Da man davon ausgeht das noch genügend Sauerstoff in der Lunge vorhanden ist und somit eine Versorgung ausreicht._ 
Zu den neuen Richtlinen gehört auch das *KEIN* Druckpunkt auf gesucht wird sondern, zw den Mamillen (Brustwarzen) auf den Brustbein gedrückt wird.   Die allgemeine Drucktiefe muss beim Erwachsenen bei 4-5 cm liegen. 
Das ist jede Menge.
Wenn es tatsächlich knacksen sollte (Rippe gebrochen), Druckpunkt ein bisschen verlagern und weiter machen. _Ich werde versuchen aus meinen Unterrichten einen nutzbaren und verständlichen Beitrag zusammen zustellen._

----------


## Teetante

Ich werde mich mal schnell um eine Auffrischung bemühen, es scheint einige neue Richtlinien zu geben... 
Den Druckpunkt ohne Suchen kenne ich z.B. auch noch nicht. 
Ich kenne nur das alte Schema mit Suchen, würde ich aber im Schlaf noch vor mich hin brabbeln können. Hatten wir auch in unser MFA-Prüfung. Falsch ist es sicher nicht, aber um möglichst viele Menschen davon überzeugen zu können, daß sie eher helfen als es sein zu lassen, ist diese neue Richtlinie gut.

----------


## lucy230279

@teetante   

> Was tust Du denn in o.g. Fällen?

 das werden sicherlich eigene themen, ich möchte da patientenschubser nicht vorgreifen..die kommen sicherlich bald

----------


## Patientenschubser

> gottseidank gabs bisher nur epileptische anfälle, ohnmachten, leichte verletzungen und kreislaufzusammenbrüche

 TT wollte wissen was du da machst oder getan hast!

----------


## Teetante

> @teetante 
> das werden sicherlich eigene themen, ich möchte da patientenschubser nicht vorgreifen..die kommen sicherlich bald

 Es ging mir mehr um Deine Erfahrungen bzw. DEIN Handeln als Ersthelferin in der Bank als um die Themen allgemein...

----------


## dreamchaser

Hatte auch noch am Rande mitbekommen, dass man Laien nicht mehr nahelegt den Puls zu fühlen, da die meisten ihn sowieso nicht finden würden (z.B. bei einem sehr langsamen Puls oder sehr niedrigen Blutdruck.) Man versucht gerade in der ersten Hilfe möglichst viel zu vereinfachen um die Menschen wieder zum Helfen zu bewegen.
Es ist übrigens nach dem, was ich gelesen habe, bewiesen, dass die Kompressionen bei der Laienreanimation ausreichen, da eine Zirkulation wichtiger ist, als z.B. beim beatmen oft Luft in den Magen zu blasen und damit möglicherweise Erbrechen hervorzurufen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Richtig im Prinzip sollen Laien sofort bei einem nicht ansprechbaren (und sogar das soll weg fallen!) Patienten mit der Herzdruckmassage anfangen.
Nix mehr mit in den Mund schauen, kein Puls fühlen keine Atmung überprüfen, nur drücken.  *Einfach drücken bis der Arzt kommt bzw der Rettungsdienst!*

----------


## lucy230279

> keine Atmung überprüfen, nur drücken.

 is vielleicht ne doofe frage, 
aber wenn der betroffene "nur" ohnmächtig ist, wäre dann nicht eine herzdruckmassage fehl am platz? wenn er noch atmet, muss ich doch keine wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen im sinne einer herzdruckmassage durchführen? :embarrassed_cut:  
vielleicht steh ich auch auf m schlauch, weil es so spät ist.. :loser_3_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es ist so wie ich es geschrieben habe.
Einfach drücken du kannst das Herz (falls es noch schlägt) nicht aus dem Takt bringen!
Wenn er atmet, macht das auch nichts! 
Wenn der Patient zu sich kommt wird er es dir schon mitteilen das du aufhören kannst! 
btw
Das Wort *Ohnmacht* bezeichnetOhnmacht (seelisch): Machtlosigkeit oder Hilflosigkeit in einer Situation. Beispiel: Jemand steht einem Etwas ohnmächtig gegenüberEine Ohnmacht (Synkope (Medizin)) ist eine kurz anhaltende Bewusstseinsstörung, die durch einen vorübergehenden Sauerstoffmangel im Gehirn verursacht wird und in der Regel für den Betroffenen nicht lebensgefährlich ist. Dauert die Ohnmacht länger als eine Minute, so handelt es sich um eine Bewusstlosigkeit.
(quelle http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohnmacht)

----------


## lucy230279

ahh ja, okay. ich glaub dir das natürlich, war für mich nur nicht sofort nachvollziehbar, weil ja anders gelernt. 
na zum glück hab ich ja bald n auffrischungskurs :Smiley:

----------


## Küchenhexe

> ... keine Atmung überprüfen, nur drücken...

 Momentan gilt in der Ersten Hilfe schon noch, daß die Atmung überprüft werden soll (nach dem Sehen / Hören / Fühlen- Schema), allerdings wird mit der HLW bereits bei "nicht ausreichender Atmung" und nicht erst beim kompletten Atemstillstand begonnen. 
Sonst bräuchten wir ja die stabile Seitenlage, von der es jetzt übrigensauch eine aktuelle, vereinfachte Version gibt, gar nicht mehr zu zeigen... es würde ja eh jeder Bewußtlose reanimiert!

----------


## Patientenschubser

> *Für Laien hat das Bundesärzteblatt in einer Ausgabe vom März oder Februar diesen Jahres sogar noch einen anderen Vorschlag gehabt*.
> Darin wird beschrieben das Laien auch NUR eine Herzdruckmassage bis zu 10min durchführen können.
> Da man davon ausgeht das noch genügend Sauerstoff in der Lunge vorhanden ist und somit eine Versorgung ausreicht.

 @Küchenhexe, 
wenn du das ALLES im Zusammenhang liest, wird sich dir erschließen das sich diese Aussage:  

> _... keine Atmung überprüfen, nur drücken..._

 auf einen Beitrag etwas weiter oben bezieht!
Ich habe dir den Text extra noch mal oben zitiert. 
Ausserdem ist man bereits dran das für Laien zu ändern! 
Von der neuen stabilen Seitenlage halte ich persönlich, garnichts.
Es geht allerdings nicht nur mir so sondern vielen anderen auch.
Die alte stabile Seitenlage mag etwas "komplizierter" sein, hält den Patienten aber stabiler und sicherer auf der Seite und der Kopf ist auch wirklich der tiefste Punkt!

----------


## Teetante

Ich finde die "alte" Seitenlage total einfach, das fand ich aber auch schon, als ich noch in der Schule war und dort einen 1. Hilfe-Kurs besuchte im Rahmen der Projektwoche.  
Was ist denn das besondere an der neuen Seitenlage?

----------


## Methedras

Hallöle! 
Die zur Zeit aktuellen Richtlinien sehen folgendes vor: 
Patient ansprechbar (bei bewusstsein) ?   -> JA  -> Vorgehen je nach Verletzungen
|
v
NEIN
|
v *ausreichende* Atmung vorhanden ?   -> JA -> Stabile Seitenlage
|
v
NEIN
|
v
Wiederbelebung: 30x Drücken, 2x Beatmen im Wechsel.  
Bei Unsicherheiten empfehle ich einfach mal die Teilnahme an einem Erste-Hilfe Kurs.
Das Geld (und die Zeit) ist sicherlich gut investiert, grade wenn man mal überlegt für welchen Blödsinn man beides oft opfert ;-)

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo, 
da vielleicht nicht jeder bereit oder in der Lage ist dafür Geld zu investieren, gibt es auch Möglichkeiten einer kostenlosen Unterweisung die z.B. von Kardiologen in Zusammenarbeit mit Interessenverbänden angeboten wird. Diese beinhalten zwar nicht das komplette Erste-Hilfe Programm, aber bezüglich Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung fand ich diese doch sehr ausführlich. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo Ulrike!
Also ganz ehrlich - wer die paar Euro für nen EH-Kurs nicht ausgeben mag, der sieht nicht die Tragweite dessen, was es für lebensgefährliche Situationen geben KANN, in der man mit aufgefrischten Kenntnissen sicherlich viel ausrichten kann - anstatt dass man - wie es leider immer wieder geschieht - entweder gar nicht eingreift und wegschaut oder völlig hilflos dasteht, wenn was passiert.....
Und wie wir wissen, sind es weniger die Verkehrsunfälle, sondern die Notfälle, die zu Hause stattfinden, wo "erste" Hilfe am nötigsten ist... 
Und ich meine, als Autofahrer sollte JEDER von selbst seine EH-Kenntnisse regelmäßig auffrischen - aber das ist etwas offtopic, sorry...

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Was Du beschreibst ist der Idealfall, doch den gibts leider nicht so oft.
Es gibt Menschen die kippen um wenn sie nur Blut sehen. Was will ich denn mit so einem Ersthelfer an einer Unfallstelle an der erfahrungsgemäß auch mal Blut fließt. Einen mehr daneben liegen haben?
Aber auch diese Menschen können Widerbelebungsmaßnahmen ausführen, wenn kein Blut im Spiel ist. Jeder auch noch so kleine Schritt in Richtung "Helfen Können" ist richtig und wichtig.
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## cappuccinomum

> Was Du beschreibst ist der Idealfall, doch den gibts leider nicht so oft.

 Also ganz ehrlich, ich weiß nicht genau, was Du meinst? Welchen Idealfall gibts nicht so oft?  

> Es gibt Menschen die kippen um wenn sie nur Blut sehen. Was will ich denn mit so einem Ersthelfer an einer Unfallstelle an der erfahrungsgemäß auch mal Blut fließt. Einen mehr daneben liegen haben?
> Aber auch diese Menschen können Widerbelebungsmaßnahmen ausführen, wenn kein Blut im Spiel ist. Jeder auch noch so kleine Schritt in Richtung "Helfen Können" ist richtig und wichtig.
> Liebe Grüße Ulrike

 Ja klar gibts Leute, die kein Blut sehen können, aber darum gings überhaupt nicht - besser ich hab nen Ersthelfer, der vielleicht kein Blut sehen kann, aber trotzdem den Mut hat, anzuhalten, Hilfe zu holen, hoffentlich auch die Unfallstelle abzusichern als jemanden, der einfach weiterfährt, weil er einfach nur Schiß hat, was falsch zu machen oder was auch immer... 
Ausserdem sind Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen etwas, wo ich mal behaupten würde, VIEL MEHR Mut zugehören als Blut mit anzusehen - und falls Du mich einfach nur falsch verstehst - in diesen EH-Kursen ( nicht zu verwechseln mit Sofortmaßnahmen am unfallort ) lernt man vieles - neben den Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen - zb was man macht, wenn jemand ein Schlaganfall erleidet, einen Herzinfarkt, Sonnenstich, Vergiftung usw usw..... 
DAS meinte ich, als ich den Autofahrer erwähnte - nicht weil dieser mehr lernen soll, wie man bei einem Unfall vorgeht, sondern für mehr gewappnet ist... 
Nunja hoffe ich sprenge nicht den Thread..... 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man besser nen EH-Kurs machen als sich vom Kardiologen die reinen Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen zeigen zu lassen... 
Just my 2 cents....

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich kann dir da nur beipflichten, cappuccinomum.....

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Zitat: von *Ulrike 2000*    _Was Du beschreibst ist der Idealfall, doch den gibts leider nicht so oft._  _Der "Idealfall"ist, dass Mitmenschen einsehen, wie wichtig es ist, regelmäßig die Kenntnisse bezüglich erste Hilfe aufzufrischen. Ich bin völlig mit Dir und Schubser einer Meinung bezüglich dessen was Wünschenswert ist._  _Dein von Dir geschildertes Beispiel was ein Ersthelfer noch leisten kann, obwohl er kein Blut sehen kann, finde ich ein gutes Beispiel. Das was außnahmslos Jeder machen kann, ist kompetente Hilfe anzufordern (Tel.112). Auch kann natürlich Jemand mit "Blutangst" einen Unfallort absichern. Befürchte aber, dass dieser Jemand eher dazu neigt seinem Fluchtinstinkt nachzugeben, als sich den betreffenden Ängsten zu stellen. Wenn ich dann so Jemanden sage (Bsp. Autounfall) es ist in Ordnung, dass Du nicht in die Nähe des Autos gehst, eben weil Du kein Blut sehen kannst, aber sichere wenigstens den Unfallort ab, dann ist das doch schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung._ _Liebe Grüße Ulrike_

----------


## Patientenschubser

So nun ist gut mit dem _"Was jeder leisten kann oder könnte"_ da dazu ist das hier der falsche Thread. 
Zurück zur Reanimation - Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ich habe da mal eine gezielte Frage. Der Rhythmus des 30 mal Drückens auf den speziellen Punkt, sollte dieser bei Kindern in einem schnelleren Rhythmus erfolgen? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das wird deine Frage beantworten:
Herzschläge/ Minute bei: 
Kinder: 80-100
Kleinkinder: 100-120
Säuglinge: 120-140
Neugeborene: 120-150 
Es wird dabei aber auch anders gedrückt, sprich es sind andere Drucktechniken. 
Diese werde ich hier nicht weiter vertiefen, die kann/ sollte man nur in speziellen Kursen lernen.

----------


## SabiMa

Ich kenne nur den 15/2 Fall. 15 Herzdruckmassagen in den ersten 10 Sekunden. Dann 2 kurze Beatmungen. Dann das Ganze dreimal wiederholen. Mann muss äusserst vorsichtig mit der Handposition. Eine inkorrekte Positionierung könnte nicht nur unnützlich sein, sondern auch Schäden (z.B. Rippenbruch) verursachen.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo SabiMa, 
deine Variante 15/2 ist veraltet, daher ist es ratsam zum Erste Hilfe Kurs zu gehen, den man sowieso in regelmäßigen Abständen wiederholen sollte. 
Hier eine Erklärung wie die Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung durchgeführt wird: http://drk.de/erstehilfe/ehonline/le...ausg_pos1.html 
Erste-Hilfe in der Übersicht: http://www.drk.de/frameset.htm?http:...rbelebung.html

----------


## Patientenschubser

Klar ist es immer von Vorteil wenn man ab und zu einen Erste Hilfekurs besucht. 
Aber Hand aufs Herz ich bin schon sehr lange dabei und habe immer im ca 3 Jahrestakt eine neue/ abgewandelte_ noch bessere_ Methode gelernt zum Reanimieren... 
Damit man aber ein Gefühl dafür bekommt wie man Drücken soll ist so ein Kurs wirklich nur zu empfehlen.

----------


## topolina

> Richtig im Prinzip sollen Laien sofort bei einem nicht ansprechbaren (und sogar das soll weg fallen!) Patienten mit der Herzdruckmassage anfangen.
> Nix mehr mit in den Mund schauen, kein Puls fühlen keine Atmung überprüfen, nur drücken.  *Einfach drücken bis der Arzt kommt bzw der Rettungsdienst!Einfach drücken du kannst das Herz (falls es noch schlägt) nicht aus dem Takt bringen!
> Wenn er atmet, macht das auch nichts! *

 sorry, ein wenig muss ich dir da schon wiedersprechen. es ist richtig, dass laien angeraten wird, keinen puls zu fühlen, weil die auch nicht die übung haben, aber bei jedem der regungslos da liegt, eine HERZMASSAGE durchzuführen...finde ich aussagetechnisch nicht so gut, ja auch gefährlich!!!!!!!  wenn er atmet, so HOFFE ICH, DASS DIR DER PATIENT EINE RUNTERHAUt!
weißt du wie viele leute tagtäglich kollabieren...soll man die alle druckmassieren..?
richtig ist, es gibt neue ERC guidelines... die besagen, dass ein laie sehr wohl die atmung überprüfen sollte. denn wenn die erst nicht mehr vorhanden ist, dann gibt es puls auch keinen mehr! dann kann mit der herzdruckmassage begonnen werden.  
@sabima: Ja das mit den Rippenbrüchen ist so eine Sache. Aber ich kann Dir versichern, dass Du fast jedem Pat. die Rippen brechen wirst, wenn Du ihn reanimierst. Außer vielleicht bei Kindern und Jugendlichen. Diese Geschichte mit dem Druckpunktsuchen vergiß mal... einfach rauf auf das Brustbein und los gehts. Wichtig ist, dass man gerade von oben rein drückt. Die Rippen brechen meist stempelförmig, das macht nichts.  
Neue Richtlinien zur Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung
(CPR= Cardio-Pulmonale-Reanimation) 
Die internationale Consensus-Konferenz für kardiopulmonale Wiederbelebung 
hat die neuen Empfehlungen 2005 in der Fachzeitschrift Circulation veröffentlicht
(freier Zugang zur Veröffentlichung unter www.circulationaha.org: 2005 American Heart Association Guidelines for Cardiopulmonary Resuscitation and Emergency Cardiovascular Care) 
Wichtigste Änderungen gegenüber den Empfehlungen von 2000: 
1.    Ersthelfer sollen mit der Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung beginnen, wenn das Opfer bewusstlos ist, sich nicht bewegt und nicht atmet. Einzelne „Schnaufer“ gelten nicht als Atmung. Keine Pulskontrolle empfohlen.
2.    Für die Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung gilt:
Für die Rettung von Kindern, Jugendlichen und  Erwachsenen gilt
das Kompressions-Beatmungs-Verhältnis  30 : 2
d.h. 30 x Herzdruckmassage im Wechsel mit 2 x beatmen
Nur für medizinisches Personal wird bei der Rettung von Kindern und Jugendlichen ein Verhältnis von 15:2 empfohlen bei 2 Helfern.
3.    Wichtig ist eine kräftige Herzdruckmassage, eine schnelle Herzdruckmassage (100 x /min) mit möglichst kurzen Unterbrechungen. 
Und so wird reanimiert......

----------


## Patientenschubser

Diese Aussage  

> Einfach drücken du kannst das Herz (falls es noch schlägt) nicht aus dem Takt bringen! *Wenn er atmet, macht das auch nichts!*

 stammt ursprünglich nicht von mir!
Ersteres, habe ich zusammen mit zwei Ärzten (z.T.) aus dem Deuschen Ärzteblatt raus interpretiert.
Zweiteres stammt von einem der beiden Ärzte. 
Wenn ein Patient noch atmet, dann kann ich entweder nicht beatmen da er da gegen atmet, oder er wird sich irgendwann bemerkbar machen!
Oder aber ich habe die nötige Übung und kann assistiert beatmen, z.B. mit Ambu Beutel.
So wie ich das neulich hatte.  

> Einzelne „Schnaufer“ gelten nicht als Atmung

 Als ehemaliger Leitstellendisponent und aktiver Rettungsassistent weiß ich das Laien das nicht unterscheiden können! 
Wenn das Herz noch schlägt, so auch die Aussage der Ärzte kann es nicht aus dem Takt gebracht werden. 
Etwas neues hast du mM hier nicht geschrieben, den alles andere steht hier schon geschrieben. 
Hast du das ganze Thema gelesen?

----------

